# 텐데요



## idialegre

I was the following sentence in an online interview:

질문 많이 보셨을 텐데요.

Can someone tell me the meaning of 텐데요? I haven't been able to find it anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## terredepomme

A shorter form of "-ㄹ 터인데요."
Meaning: But you saw the questions, right?


----------



## stevesjlee

텐데요 means probably.  So it means "You probably saw the question many times...."
When you're guessing something with a strong confidence, you use 텐데요.
But after this sentence, you must mention something about the question.
Its implicit meaning is probably... but!  You can't just finish what you're saying afer using 텐데요.


----------



## idialegre

Thanks for the answers. Terre de Pomme, I am still curious about the derivation of 텐데요. Does it come from 터 meaning "space"? (That's what the dictionary gives.) Or is there some verb that I don't know?


----------



## alice313

*의존명사*

_1 ._ (어미 ‘-을’ 뒤에 쓰여) 예정이나 추측, 의지의 뜻을 나타내는 말.

나는 내일 꼭 극장에 갈 *터이다.*
Here it's written in a dictionary. It's a bound noun meaning Planning, Guessing or Intention.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you, Alice313! I couldn't find it in any of my dictionaries.


----------



## terredepomme

Yes, and it is a different word from 터 as in space(놀이터, 장터, etc)
Although 테다 is a shorter form of 터이다, they are not interchangeable since they bear a large difference in nuance, the latter being more formal.


----------

